# Other uses for meat



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

http://www.meatsicle.com/hatsofmeat/gallery/index.html

Don't know what to do with those darned meat scraps? Click the link.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

A very funny site, Momo. Love that yarmulke! :lol:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Stupid meatheads!


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Love it. Makes me wonder what is next-"live animal" fur coats, maybe?


----------



## chef911 (Feb 24, 2005)

Pork scraps? Make some sausage or a pate or a multon newberry pie

Beef? Add the scraps to your red wine sause to give it some body or make a boeuf bourguignon.

Chicken? Pate or grind up and use it for a raft to clarify your consomme

Fish? Try a Mousseline.

Alligator? ???????......


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

maybe it's the fact that it is 5:45am and I only got 3 1/2 hours sleep, but I find that way too funny!!!!!


----------



## blue_wolf (Jan 18, 2005)

That's great and all, but when do they get into the underware section? Victora Secrets, move over, there's a new sherrif in town who's name begins with OSCAR...


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

this frightens me more than i can possibly express. 
anyone see the finnish music video 'sausage fighting'?? 
scrawny white dudes wearing bacon loincloths engaged in
some kind of martial arts? in someones livingroom?
please tell me i didn't dream this. i certainly could have. theres a reason
i put '1960' in my signature.


----------

